# Gb Ota Rolling Out Now!



## Donkey80

I'm in the process of going back to stock to verify, but I've heard from at least one person that it's happening now!

http://support.veriz...ate/charge.html

http://support.veriz...nstructions.pdf


----------



## trparky

Anyone know where I can get the Odin file? What version is it? EP4D or EP4P?

Also, is someone going to releasing a rooted and deodexed version of it?


----------



## shrike1978

I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing rooted and deodexed versions very soon, so I'm just going to wait for them.


----------



## Donkey80

I haven't seen any odin files yet, but imagine they will out soon. I have to imagine some of the devs that would release them are off with their families for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Donkey80

shrike1978 said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing rooted and deodexed versions very soon, so I'm just going to wait for them.


I wish I had your patience HAHA!


----------



## bludevil35

nuts posted a thread with the files and instructions

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/


----------



## shrike1978

Donkey80 said:


> I haven't seen any odin files yet, but imagine they will out soon. I have to imagine some of the devs that would release them are off with their families for Thanksgiving.


I'm running EP4P now and it's smooth as silk. There is some talk that the OTA may be EP4P. At any rate, I'm happy enough with everything right now to wait a few days for the dev scene on the OTA to start to come together.


----------



## trparky

So what is it going to be? EP4D or EP4P? And why did Samsung release old code on their open source download page?


----------



## Donkey80

shrike1978 said:


> I'm running EP4P now and it's smooth as silk. There is some talk that the OTA may be EP4P. At any rate, I'm happy enough with everything right now to wait a few days for the dev scene on the OTA to start to come together.


I heard the OTA may be newer than the last "leak", and EP4 may be in the name of the Kernel or something. I'm not sure why Samsung named their source file EP4D.


----------



## trparky

My question is... should I upgrade my brother's phone to EP4P or should I wait in hopes that there is going to be a newer release?


----------



## Donkey80

trparky said:


> My question is... should I upgrade my brother's phone to EP4P or should I wait in hopes that there is going to be a newer release?


The OTA will be released for flashing in the next day or two I'm sure. I would wait until then to see what people say about it. Otherwise, you'll flash the current EP4P leak and want to flash again tomorrow. I will want a debloated, deodexed version of the OTA as that is most likely what imo will do a lean kernel on using the source released today. It has to be pretty good if Verizon finally accepted it.


----------



## landshark

Seems to be a fairly good amount of changes and improvements. No mention of improved radios, cell or data connectivity though. I'm usually against accepting OTA's since the devs put out much better ROMs with the source code. But with the timing of this being right at the holiday we will most likely have to wait a little while longer before we see any goodies from the devs. Might be worth it to get the OTA to see how well the improvements work.

Also, I'm interested to see what this new color scheme is. Hopefully they've done away with the poop brown.


----------



## trparky

My brother is running EP1W and that's old.

I wish we'd get some Odin files for this so we know what version the OTA is.


----------



## Xerrus

According to Droid-life and Android Central it's not coming till November 29th...


----------



## Phaze08

Hopefully soon Gummy will be updated to match this release.


----------



## landshark

Phaze08 said:


> Hopefully soon Gummy will be updated to match this release.


It will be but last I heard it will not be called Gummy. Kejar and crew are planning on bringing the Liberty ROM to all phones on which they are working I believe.


----------



## cujo6801

landshark said:


> It will be but last I heard it will not be called Gummy. Kejar and crew are planning on bringing the Liberty ROM to all phones on which they are working I believe.


 2 months at least is my guess ..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Xerrus

cujo6801 said:


> 2 months at least is my guess ..
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


By that time half of us will have jumped ship for the Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## Rominucka

Anyone read the PDF?
It says there will be a new UI and color scheme.
I wonder what VZW considers "new".
TW4 would be nice, but that's probably a stretch

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## Cruiserdude

Rominucka said:


> Anyone read the PDF?
> It says there will be a new UI and color scheme.
> I wonder what VZW considers "new".
> TW4 would be nice, but that's probably a stretch
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


Well if you've been running the newer leaked builds, you'll notice that the power toggles in the pulldown menu are silverly blue with GB green icons, doesn't match the rest of the orange/brown. Most people don't seem to notice, but I've been wondering for awhile if they will eventually change the entire color scheme to that.

Also, anyone actually seen the OTA yet?


----------



## spc_hicks09

OTA is not rolling out until the 29th.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## spc_hicks09

spc_hicks09 said:


> OTA is not rolling out until the 29th. The source is also NOT the 2.3.6 source code. The source that was released is 2.3.5 and the build version is EP4D.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky

So what version is the OTA going to be if the source is EP4D? Any chances that if the OTA is newer than EP4P we'll be getting newer source?


----------



## CraigL

trparky said:


> So what version is the OTA going to be if the source is EP4D? Any chances that if the OTA is newer than EP4P we'll be getting newer source?


The ota will be EP4D. Which is older than the current leak. My guess is that Verizon decided that it was more stable than the newer builds.


----------



## trparky

So does that mean that any third-party ROMs (Humble, Infinity, etc.) will be built upon EP4D or EP4P? How will having the source for the older version (kernel) effect the third-party community and their ROMs?

Personally speaking, I was hoping to have a ROM that was as close to being stock as I could but rooted and deodexed. That way, if I need to walk into a Verizon store they wouldn't at all know the difference between the stock ROM and the ROM I'm running now (for the most part). Because right now, I have to disable Voodoo Lag Fix, reboot, make a Nandroid Backup in CWM, ODIN EE4 onto the phone, walk into the store, do my business, come back home, ODIN the new radios onto the phone, and then restore the backup. That all can be a PITA. Having a ROM that's as close to being stock as I can makes that all pretty close to unnecessary.

Yes, it's a PITA but I can do it if I need to.

I just hope that EP4D ODIN images will be available and will be pre-rooted and deodexed. That and themes will be available too for it.


----------



## neyenlives

Donkey80 said:


> I'm in the process of going back to stock to verify, but I've heard from at least one person that it's happening now!
> 
> http://support.veriz...ate/charge.html
> 
> http://support.veriz...nstructions.pdf


why the heck would you give up the Gingerbread we already have for an older build, and the voodoo kernel we already have, in order to get a bloated up stock Gingerbread thats older and slower?


----------



## trparky

What frustrates me about this is that the kernel and the ROM won't match. What will this mean for iMoseyOn and his kernel?


----------



## SOTK

shrike1978 said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing rooted and deodexed versions very soon, so I'm just going to wait for them.


+1

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka

Cruiserdude said:


> Well if you've been running the newer leaked builds, you'll notice that the power toggles in the pulldown menu are silverly blue with GB green icons, doesn't match the rest of the orange/brown. Most people don't seem to notice, but I've been wondering for awhile if they will eventually change the entire color scheme to that.
> 
> Also, anyone actually seen the OTA yet?


I'm running 2.3.6 and figured the toggle color was a quick test or an afterthought that they didn't remove. Saying "new" color scheme and only having it look like this is a pretty bold example of false advertising.
I'll be surprised if it's still brown and orange...but not shocked.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## charlie_c

Rominucka said:


> I'm running 2.3.6 and figured the toggle color was a quick test or an afterthought that they didn't remove. Saying "new" color scheme and only having it look like this is a pretty bold example of false advertising.
> I'll be surprised if it's still brown and orange...but not shocked.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


How is saying "new" color scheme false advertising when it's a new color scheme? They're not saying whole new UI as far as I know...


----------



## Rominucka

Yea they do. It says new UI with new color scheme in the PDF.
Changing just one thing in that context is false advertising.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## charlie_c

Rominucka said:


> Yea they do. It says new UI with new color scheme in the PDF.
> Changing just one thing in that context is false advertising.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


Okay, poor choice of words. When I said whole new UI, I meant new as in ICS or something. Changing color, icons and widgets would easily constitute a new UI. It's just theming, sure, but it's still new. I'm not sure what you mean by "just one thing", unless you're assuming that it's just going to be the drop down toggle buttons that are changed. If you read what you were quoting, Cruiserdude was guessing that "they will eventually change the entire color scheme to that." No one has claimed that the toggle bar is the extent of the new theme.

Also, a claim of false advertising requires that the advertising influence the buying behavior of a large group of behavior and that it results in damages to the consumers. Considering this is a free software upgrade to a phone, I think you'd be hard pressed to explain how that constitutes "false advertising".


----------



## shrike1978

neyenlives said:


> why the heck would you give up the Gingerbread we already have for an older build, and the voodoo kernel we already have, in order to get a bloated up stock Gingerbread thats older and slower?


Because with source available, we're going to get much better roms and kernels...especially better kernels. imnuts and imoseyon will be able to slim down the kernel, integrate a bunch of new functionality, and get swap working, among other things. Hopefully, the TSM parts hot boot issues will be fixable now too. Also, if EP4D is the version Verizon chose, they had a reason. It may be more stable than EP4P, or it may be the first build they got that met their standards. Either way, it is barely older, and with source available, it will become much more.


----------



## shobon

I patiently await on unrooted stock EE4 for this to roll out :')


----------



## neyenlives

shrike1978 said:


> Because with source available, we're going to get much better roms and kernels...especially better kernels. imnuts and imoseyon will be able to slim down the kernel, integrate a bunch of new functionality, and get swap working, among other things. Hopefully, the TSM parts hot boot issues will be fixable now too. Also, if EP4D is the version Verizon chose, they had a reason. It may be more stable than EP4P, or it may be the first build they got that met their standards. Either way, it is barely older, and with source available, it will become much more.


EP4P with imoseyons voodoo kernel is better than this EP4D stock though.


----------



## shrike1978

neyenlives said:


> EP4P with imoseyons voodoo kernel is better than this EP4D stock though.


That goes without saying, but give it a few weeks and we'll have better EP4D kernels than we could ever dream of for EP4P. I'm in no hurry to update personally. Once the full rom gets into devs hands and we get deodexed images, the fun can begin.


----------



## trparky

I'm already having fun on EP4P with iMoseyOn's v4 kernel. Seriously, this is the best my phone's ever ran.

But yeah, can't wait until iMoseyOn can get a proper kernel out as versus a hacked and patched kernel.


----------



## kermur

trparky said:


> My question is... should I upgrade my brother's phone to EP4P or should I wait in hopes that there is going to be a newer release?


Those options are not mutually exclusive. Upgrade now & upgrade again if a newer release comes out. I would not expect another OTA anytime soon.

Kerry


----------



## jfolk53

Is the gb ota happening??? anyone receive it yet??


----------



## Cruiserdude

jfolk53 said:


> Is the gb ota happening??? anyone receive it yet??


Yeah, some people are getting it now. If you're wanting to see, go ahead and get back to stock EE4 and check, and you can always do the update.zip method if you don't have it and can't wait. Me, I'm still on EP4P for now, though I may go for it later on today. From what I understand the two builds are quite similar, really I don't know of anyone that's yet found what's different.


----------



## shrike1978

Cruiserdude said:


> Yeah, some people are getting it now. If you're wanting to see, go ahead and get back to stock EE4 and check, and you can always do the update.zip method if you don't have it and can't wait. Me, I'm still on EP4P for now, though I may go for it later on today. From what I understand the two builds are quite similar, really I don't know of anyone that's yet found what's different.


Modems are apparently different, at least the LTE modem is. I haven't heard any word of differences in apk's yet.


----------



## ws6driver

The wife has been getting the notification for the update. When she startds it, it restarts and tries to install then finishes. Yet the phone never updates. this has happens twice so far.

I have not wiped her phone as she refuses to do that.


----------



## xxxedjixxx

I guess the stock ota update is EP4D


----------

